# Pea Pods O.K. for my goats?



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if giving my Nigerians shelled pea pods is good or bad for them and how much is ok? I just bought 10# of peas and have to do something with the pods when I am done shelling them and thought they might enjoy them. I know I am rather ignorant, but I get honest and good answers here, so I thought I would ask. :bow: Thanks in advance.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

My LaManchas enjoy pea pods. Ten pounds of peas won't yield many "hulls" (as we call them in S. Ga). Paul


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks, I thought so. But every site I went to would use the word vegetable and not get very specific except for lettuce and such. I was hoping someone would post before I had to go home. I was getting a bit nervous that no one would respond.


----------



## cayenne47 (Nov 7, 2004)

They will love you forever for pea pods,lol. Also green bean ends. Everything thats 'done' in my garden goes to the goats. And if they don't eat it, the chickens go in and do clean up duty lol.:dance:


----------



## delphinium (Feb 4, 2006)

When our spring peas were past prime we pulled the vines and gave them to the goats; they loved them every bit of them ... pods, peas, vines and roots.


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

I did give each goat a handful last night and at first they just kept mouthing them, but when they finally ate one they went crazy for them. My guineas loved them too.


----------

